# Vivarium build



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

:welcome:

Hi people. hope ur all good and gettin in the christmas spirit!.....
Im just about to order everything i need to build a new vivarium for my panther chameleon. 
I was going to use a 12mm marine plysheet to build it, but i thought there maybe a cheaper option that will work equally aswell as marine ply...

so can anyone on here help me save the pennys for christmas?!?! 

Any advise on vivarium building welcome  once ive had some advice and got my supplies i will continue to post pictures of the progress  

CHEERS GUYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! OIOI HOHOHOHOHO 


:lol2: :2thumb: :whip:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Merry christmas to you two :lol2:
Conti board will look nicer and has a plastic coating and i think it is a bit cheaper as well


----------



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

havnt actually looked into that, you know any site that sells and delivers 8x4 sheets


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Selco is the cheapest I have found but bnq sell it


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Contiboard is certainly cheaper than Marine ply but there is a reason for this. If you are looking for an equivalent product that performs as well as Marine ply over time and is as durable I wouldn't look at Contiboard. It is just covered chipboard and will not perform well in humid conditions. If you can stretch to it, stick with the Marine Ply, you will be happy you did as long as you seal it well with 2 or 3 coats of lacquer. Maybe another option would be to build your vivs as a frame using strips of pine and then clad each viv with a thinner ply, perhaps 6mm. This would be strong yet light and would last well.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

OSB 3 is marine grade OSB and less than half the price of marine Ply. You're looking at about £26 for an 18mm 8x4 from B&Q; B&Q only seem to do 9mm or 18mm although they have 15mm exterior, which will be waterproof - just not marine grade.

OSB doesn't look that great in it's raw form but i think it looks ok when painted.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree,this is a good alternative.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Meko said:


> OSB 3 is marine grade OSB and less than half the price of marine Ply. You're looking at about £26 for an 18mm 8x4 from B&Q; B&Q only seem to do 9mm or 18mm although they have 15mm exterior, which will be waterproof - just not marine grade.
> 
> OSB doesn't look that great in it's raw form but i think it looks ok when painted.


Its about £15 at selco :2thumb:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

A lot of people say how terrible conti board is but I made my tank well and sealed it well and shows no sign of wear what so ever (6yrs now) and I bought a conti board tank that lasted about 8months before I noticed swelling (wasn't sealed or glued) good luck with your project whatever you choose : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ayrton said:


> Its about £15 at selco :2thumb:



that's not bad, we don't have a Selco on the right side of the Pennines :whistling2: (well, this far over)


Although I get most of my wood from B&Q as it's a just down the road, or Savoy Timber as I work opposite it. I prefer being lazy to saving a few quid... lol


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Meko said:


> that's not bad, we don't have a Selco on the right side of the Pennines :whistling2: (well, this far over)
> 
> 
> Although I get most of my wood from B&Q as it's a just down the road, or Savoy Timber as I work opposite it. I prefer being lazy to saving a few quid... lol


Lol me to but selco is about 1/4 mile away and has very good prices I go there very often they often have large pieces of wood for 50p because when someone want a piece cut to size they have so pay for the whole sheet so you can get quit big sheets for only 50p :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q normally have an offcut section as well.. but the last time I needed an offcut (for my TV stand to Exo Terra stand, conversion), I decided to go first thing in the morning before they had chance to get any offcuts :bash:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Meko said:


> B&Q normally have an offcut section as well.. but the last time I needed an offcut (for my TV stand to Exo Terra stand, conversion), I decided to go first thing in the morning before they had chance to get any offcuts :bash:


Lol i got a sheet of 5' by 1.5' conti for shelfs in my rat cupboard I was well happy 3 shelf for 50p :2thumb:


----------



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys!! I'm going to be getting supplies on the 28th pictures will follow very soon after! Really looking forward to this project  

Appreciate your comments


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

These DIY places don't miss a trick, in theory they are selling that offcut twice


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

kingjohn1966 said:


> A lot of people say how terrible conti board is but I made my tank well and sealed it well and shows no sign of wear what so ever (6yrs now) and I bought a conti board tank that lasted about 8months before I noticed swelling (wasn't sealed or glued) good luck with your project whatever you choose : victory:


You can always line the inside of the viv with 4mm polycarbonate like terrariumsupplies is doing with his viv racking system. Cheap to buy and can be cut to size with scissors. Silicone the edges and its completely water tight.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

the_viper said:


> These DIY places don't miss a trick, in theory they are selling that offcut twice


That is what they are doing :lol2: there just not making a whole lot of money the second time they sell it but I don't mind I get cheap wood :lol2:


----------



## pythonpit (Dec 9, 2012)

Get yourself to bnq. They do 1 giant sheet on contiboard for about £25 and they will cut it for free for you. It says trade only for the big sheets but I managed to get 1 only last week. Hope you build goes well......


----------

